

Javascript Brainfuck Interpreter and Visualizer - fatiherikli
https://github.com/fatiherikli/brainfuck-visualizer

======
becojo
Very interesting visualization. It's always hard to wrap in mind what a
Brainfuck program does while executing.

While reading the source of the interpreter, I found out that the "[" command
is not working properly. It is suppose to jump to the next matching bracket
when the value of the current pointer is zero. I'm quite sure the creator is
aware of that as he wrote on the demo page what it supposed to do. Good work
still !

------
smokel
Nice.

An improvement would be to highlight the currently active instruction in the
source code. Also, for debugging many algorithms it is nice to see the current
ASCII character alongside the numeric value in a cell.

------
sadkingbilly
Nice gui. It needs a fast-forward speed. It also needs to interpret the ,
instruction for accepting input. Maybe you could use
<http://www.iamcal.com/misc/bf_debug> (in Debug mode) as a guide.

------
primaryobjects
++[>++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++<-]>.++++++.

It would be nice if there was a url parameter to auto-populate the source code
and run it. Generated the above with <http://goo.gl/aD67C>

~~~
j_s
goo.gl/aD67C -> <http://www.primaryobjects.com/CMS/Article149.aspx>

    
    
      > Advantages of Brainf-ck as an AI Programming Language

------
tunnuz
I don't know brainfuck, however, if you set the code to something like

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

the cursor moves away from the tape.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Nice, I finally bothered to play with it. I have read about many languages, ut
this was so nice visualisation I wrote my first BF program.

------
ancarda
Are there any benefits to learning Brainfuck? I can imagine it might help with
learning pointers and how memory works.

~~~
cyriacthomas
It will help you understand the turing machine.

------
mehmettekn
i like the visualization. but i still don't get how Brainfuck works. I guess
I'm just not tech-savvy enough.

